# Energy Fair season coming



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

There are numerous energy fairs around the country, and you might find one nearby by searching for "energy fair" and your state, or a nearby state. The one we have been going to for many years is in central Wisconsin.
http://www.the-mrea.org/energy_fair.php

An energy fair is a great place to see wind generators, solar panels, PV controls, alternative building technology, and to talk to builders, sellers, and installers of these items, and to attend workshops to help learn about renewable energy and related topics.

Maybe I'll see some of you there--I am sure I will be seeing Jim-mi on June 20th at Custer, Wi.


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks WisJim for the reminder. Got the days marked off and asked for those days off from work. Does anyone know of any cheap places to stay that is pertty close to Custer? Nothing fancy, just a clean bed and a place to clean up. I wonder how soon they will have the workshops posted? Or do we just have to wait until the show and get the list then. 
I had the chance to go to the Iowa Energy Fair a few years ago. I thought that was awesome.....not sure how the one at Custer rates to the one in Iowa. It would be nice if there was some way the members of this form could meet somewhere at the fair and get a chance to know one another. Just an idea.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If you liked the Iowa fair then you should be overwhelmed by the MREA fair.
It is a lot bigger. . . .meaning more workshops and venders.
Plus . .because its at the MREA headquarters you will see the full time working Wind gennys, PV and Solar hot water systems.

Keep track through the MREA web site for the info you asked for. I believe theres lodgeing info posted . . .good to make reservations NOW.

Yes, it would be nice to meet folks from HT


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I've collected all the energy fairs and workshops I could find and put them here organized by state:

http://www.builditsolar.com/References/Events/Fairs.htm

If you know of any others, please let me know.

Gary


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll see ya there Jim...providing you wear a name tag! lol


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We had a good time at the Energy Fair at Custer--we got there Thursday, worked on set up all afternoon, ate a great meal and talked to a lot of people Thursday evening, and then spent Friday and Saturday going to workshops, volunteering at various tasks around the fair, looking at exhibits and talking to experts at the exhibits. Well worth our time--can't wait for next year's fair.

And I did have my volunteer's name tag on all the time at the fair.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I didn't make it...I broke 3 toes!


----------



## stack (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link. There is one here in W WA in a few months. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The one in Fort Collins, Colorado is the one I'd like to go to. They have some serious competition going on between colleges around the country if it is the one I'm thinking of. As a result there are some real innovations being displayed each year in zero energy home attempts.


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Windy in Kansas.....I see that the Expo is in Sept. I am looking forward to going to that one. Colorado is a neat place to go to anyway. I hope that as many as possible can go. I know that the price of gas is going to be a factor for all of us that want to go to to these kinds of Expo's. Will be checking the website for possible listing of workshops, etc..see you all there...mondakkid


----------

